# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Стартовала продажа билетов на Гранд-финал TECHLABS CUP 2013

## Labs

Меньше месяца остается до Гранд-финала TECHLABS CUP 2013, который пройдет 16-17 ноября в Москве. На заключительном этапе киберфестиваля будут представлены самые популярные дисциплины: League of Legends, Point Blank, Dota 2 и Counter-Strike: Global Offensive. Приобрести билеты на мероприятие уже можно на сайте timepad.ru. Купите билеты сразу на 2 дня события и получите скидку! 

Напоминаем, что Гранд-финал известного киберспортивного фестиваля TECHLABS CUP 2013 пройдет на крупнейшей концертной площадке Москвы, в Stadium Live. Купив билет одной из категорий, вы получаете отличный шанс увидеть своими глазами захватывающие бои. 

Приобретая билет STANDART (1-ый день – 150 рос. руб., 2-ой день – 200 рос. руб., 2 дня – 250 рос. руб.), вы будете находиться в самой гуще событий, а также сможете поучаствовать в розыгрыше подарков от партнеров фестиваля. Билеты данной категории поступят в продажу очень скоро.

Наличие VIP-билета (1-ый день – 400 рос. руб., 2-ой день – 500 рос. руб., 2 дня – 650 рос. руб.) дает его обладателю сидячее место в партере. Владелец VIP-билета участвует в розыгрыше ценных призов и подарков от партнеров фестиваля, а также в автограф-сессии, организованной по специальному расписанию.

Super VIP-билет (1-ый день – 900 рос. руб., 2-ой день – 1100 рос. руб., 2 дня – 1400 рос. руб.) обеспечивает сидячее место в VIP-зоне второго этажа с отдельным входом и отличным видом на сцену. Обладатель Super VIP билета имеет прямой доступ к звездам киберспорта, ведь игры ¼ Гранд-финала будут проходить в непосредственной близости к обладателям данной категории билетов. Наблюдать за зрелищными боями по самым популярным дисциплинам можно будет на дублирующих экранах. 

Помимо гарантированного сувенира от организаторов фестиваля, владелец Super VIP-билета может также участвовать в розыгрыше призов VIP-категории. Обладатель данного билета участвует и в автограф-сессии, организованной на втором этаже, и самое приятное для преданных фанатов киберспорта – фотосессия с игроками от профессионального фотографа.

League of Legends

По дисциплине League of Legends на Гранд-финал отправятся: молодая, но уже зарекомендовавшая себя, команда tyan ne nygni, а также коллектив с мировым признанием Ultra Vires . TNN собрались незадолго до отборочных на TECHLABS CUP BY 2013 – Season 4. На четвертом сезоне киберфестиваля команда одержала победу со счетом 2-0 над уже нашумевшей командой СНГ-сцены RoD. По ощущениям TNN находится в отличной форме, а после победы и в отличном расположении духа! По словам самих ребят, они готовы играть как команда и продолжать удивлять, а это немало. Мы знаем, как непостоянна атмосфера в командах СНГ регионов, надеемся, что эта команда будет исключением.

Команда из Литвы Ultra Vires, ранее именуемая GamingGear.EU,  получила квоту на Гранд-финал на украинском сезоне TECHLABS CUP UA 2013. Учитывая заслуги на мировой сцене, коллектив готов к заключительному этапу соревнований больше других. Смогут ли литовцы продемонстрировать свою непоколебимую командную игру и взять первое место? 

Призовой фонд Гранд-финала:

1 место – $15000*
2 место – $10000*

В рамках Гранд-финала будет организован отдельный турнир по League of Legends, отборочные соревнования по которому пройдут 2 ноября. Победители квалификации сойдутся в финальной схватке на Гранд-финале за квоту на TECHLABS CUP KZ 2013.

Дата проведения: 2 ноября

Призовой фонд онлайн-квалификации:

1 место – Квота на финал 
2 место – Квота на финал 

Призовой фонд финала:

1 место – Квота на TECHLABS CUP KZ 2013

Point Blank

Отличная возможность предоставляется поклонникам дисциплины Point Blank. По результатам квалификационной гонки две команды получат квоты на Гранд-финал, где будут бороться за чемпионский титул TECHLABS CUP 2013 с командами профессиональных игроков. Победители отборочных соревнований на Гранд-финале в Москве будут сражаться с финалистом четвертого сезона TECHLABS CUP BY 2013, командой UNIQUE. Та команда, которая одержит победу в ½ стадии турнира, будет биться за главный приз этого года с чемпионами мира, командой AoeXe.  

Дата проведения: 2 ноября

Призовой фонд квалификации:

1 место – Квота на Гранд-финал TECHLABS CUP 2013
2 место – Квота на Гранд-финал TECHLABS CUP 2013

 «Один из главных киберспортивных праздников года – TECHLABS CUP 2013 уже не за горами! В этот раз в планах провести самый зрелищный фестиваль киберспорта в России! Мы уверены, что воспоминания о 16-17 ноября навсегда останутся в сердцах игроков дисциплины Point Blank! Уже известны два коллектива, которые будут сражаться за чемпионство на главной сцене, это: Unique - чемпионы отборочных в Минске и AoeXe – чемпионы мира PBIC2013. Еще две команды будут определены в результате отборочных 2 ноября, а это означает, что регистрироваться нужно уже сейчас! 

Всем любителям проекта Point Blank быть обязательно! Ведь мы вместе с вами уже не первый год создаем историю киберспорта! Сорванное горло – ничто по сравнению с поддержкой любимого коллектива! Ave Point Blank!» – менеджер по развитию киберспорта в проекте Point Blank, Павел «Andriel» Максимов.

Призовой фонд Гранд-финала:

1 место – $10000*
2 место – $2000*
3 место – $2000*
4 место – $2000*

Dota 2

Финалы по Dota 2 собирают огромное количество зрителей на каждом сезоне киберфестиваля. Гранд-финал не станет исключением, ведь в поединках примут участие сильнейшие представители СНГ Dota 2-сцены. Empire, Power Rangers, Virtus.pro и Na`Vi сойдутся в ожесточенной схватке за $25000*. Кто из команд получит главный трофей этого года, узнаем 16-17 ноября в Москве.

Призовой фонд Гранд-финала:

1 место – $12500*
2 место – $7500*
3 место – $3500*
4 место – $1500*

Counter-Strike: Global Offensive

В числе участников Гранд-финала по дисциплине Counter-Strike: Global Offensive должна была быть одна из лучших команд в мире, легендарные NiP. В силу объективных причин шведы не смогут принять участие в киберфестивале.  

«К сожалению, наша команда должна отказаться от квоты на Гранд-финал TECHLABS CUP 2013 из-за слишком напряженного графика. Мы принимали участие почти во всех главных киберспортивных мероприятиях этого года. Вы сможете увидеть NiP на EMS в Кельне и на ESWC. По окончанию этих LAN-турниров, команда возьмет небольшой тайм-аут, перед сражениями на DreamHack» – комментарий менеджера NiP Gaming.  

Место команды NiP в Гранд-финале займет один из составов знаменитого клуба Na’Vi. В битве за $20000* также примут участие: сформированная перед киевским сезоном фестиваля команда Astana Dragons, а также команда-новичок на CS:GO-сцене LGB. 

Еще одним участником должна была стать команда 3DMAX (ex. \10\). К сегодняшнему моменту состав этой команды изменился более чем на 50%. Организаторы приняли решение переиграть слот на Гранд-финал между 3DMAX  и их оппонентами на минской остановке киберфестиваля, командой Universal Soldiers (ex. ESC-Gaming).

Призовой фонд Гранд-финала:

1 место – $10000*
2 место – $5000*
3 место – $3500*
4 место – $1500*

Киберфестиваль TECHLABS CUP CIS 2013 – Grand Final пройдет 16-17 ноября в Stadium Live – Москва. Вход платный. Информацию о стоимости и точках продажи билетов можно узнать на официальной странице чемпионата – www.cybersport.techlabs.pro. Расписание Гранд-финала и формат проведения чемпионата будут анонсированы 4 ноября.

В течение года TECHLABS CUP 2013 на своих страницах в социальных сетях www.vk.com/techlabscup и www.facebook.com/techlabscup разыгрывает ценные призы.

Узнать актуальную информацию о TECHLABS CUP 2013:

Официальная страница чемпионата: www.techlabs.pro
Официальная группа вКонтакте: www.vk.com/techlabscup
Официальная группа Facebook: www.facebook.com/techlabscup
Официальная страница в Twitter: www.twitter.com/techlabs_event 
Официальный канал YouTube: www.youtube.com/techlabscuptv

* — ценные призы и подарки от спонсоров эквивалентные указанной сумме.

----------


## Jarash

Мля конечно жаль что нипы не приедут, зато хоть нави будут раздавать люлей как по кс, так и по доте.

----------


## Максимка

Нави, я так понял решили по легкому бабла срубить, но сомневаюсь что это легко у них так получится))

----------


## Jarash

Ну так понятно, по доте ведь нехилые команды против них противостоять будут.

----------


## alehandro

с чего вы решили что Нави по легкому собрались бабло срубить? такое можно тогда сказать про любую команду там)

----------


## Jarash

Ну я за них болею, они мне больше нравятся по игре чем наши ПР. Вот и говорю что они сто пудов всех порвут! НАВИ вперед!)

----------


## Максимка

А че вот за Universal Soldiers тим?? Я о них ранее не слышал, смогут хоть какую-то конкуренцию составить?

----------


## alehandro

> А че вот за Universal Soldiers тим?? Я о них ранее не слышал, смогут хоть какую-то конкуренцию составить?


чехи вроде какие то. погуглите что за они)

----------


## Jarash

А вот кстати забыл спросить, а вы тут как раз напомнили. Кто же все таки будет в кс го на техлабе играть: Universal Soldiers  или 3DMAX?

----------

